# Mtroniks Genesis controllers in stock



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

The Mtroniks controllers are in stock and will go up on the site soon. For you oval racers, it does support running on 4 cells.....4-8 cell NiCd/NiMh or 2-4 cell lipoly. The Pro will run most any 1/10 scale sensorless 2-pole brushless motor (as well as sensored without the sensors connected) with a 100A limit and is an excellent choice for the Feigao 380C series of motors. The Truck is good for 6-12 cells (2-4 cell lipoly) and a max of 120A and can run the larger 36mm can S and L motors. I will be testing them to see how they work with the 4-pole Plettenberg motors as well.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

I got one from Jamie with a Fieago 380 9 turn to race at our indoor track with. I am hoping the race testing go wells so we can have an ESC/motor combo that can compete with Schulze/Plett Combo that is cheaper than the Novak GTB or LRP/Reedy BL systems at $220 from StarluckRC!

Thank you Jamie for finally offering us a quality system for an affordable price!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

any pics of this setup?? will this be comparable to say the novak systems???


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

A little more power than the Novaks. Pictures are on the website, but no installed pics yet. Maybe Craps can post one of his setup.


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

Craps said:


> Thank you Jamie for finally offering us a quality system for an affordable price!


 :wave: 


C
How many races you got on it??

Is it holding up in the twenty minute mains??

I thauoght the jury was still out.  

:dude:


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Dave
give it a rest!


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

Craps said:


> Dave
> give it a rest!


 :wave: NO


Just asking some questions. 

Since I know your team meachanic, and he hasnt raced it yet, I think, Ill just wait for a non bias answere. :thumbsup: 

you hant raced it yet . have you?  

Looks like this is going to be like the gtb the jury is still out. :tongue:


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Dave Mac said:


> :wave: NO
> 
> 
> Just asking some questions.
> ...


Dave.....The Mtroniks Genesis line of controllers is indeed quality and won the recent European 1/5 scale bike championships. They are also well known for excellent brushed controllers. While I appreciate feedback and questions, let's not let this thread get out of hand with personal jabs (although we know you mean well).


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

10-4

Thanks for the responce,


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Dave
In other words "Play Nice"! It know it will be hard, so give it a try! LOL!!!!


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

Good luck with the system, the more the better, seems to be at a good price, Craps maybe we can do some testing with both our new systems, and give some feed back, hopefully positive on both systems. :thumbsup:  :dude: :wave: 

you guys have the cooliest smiles of any board i go to


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

Craps said:


> Thank you Jamie for finally offering us a quality system for an affordable price!


 :wave: 

How testing going with it, I know Dennis had the day off and was working with it, never herd if he got it figured out.

After runing the gtb, yesterday, 1 full pack, then I strapped in another pack in right away, she finally thermeled out, probaly close to 40 minute non stop, with a 17 pinion 
:dude:


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Dave
It was probably not a thermal out and was the batteries dumping after.....40 minutes!

The li-po will dump at around 7 to 7.2 volts and will be below that when you hook it up to the charger.


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

:wave: :tongue:


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Mines running great even with a hot 6760kv motor.......not even warm.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Bad News and Good News!

The bad news is I have not had time to test it!

The good news is I sold it to the local hot dog that has been winning every week because he had a loose motor connector plug smoke his Schulze Force 75 ESC. He hooked it to his Plettenberg Extreme motor, set it up and went right back to kicking our buttts. He said it is just as good as the Schulze ESC and in fact he ran his fastest 5 minute qualifier ever with it at CRCC in Charlotte, NC.

The best thing he liked is the price compared to a Schulze that he could almost buy 2 Mtroniks ESCs for the price of 1 Schulze.


----------



## combatcm (Nov 25, 2002)

What happened to the truck esc? I just got a new motor to rebuild my buggy and was set on this controller.

My second hope is hobbypeople, but nobody knows when they will have it.

...maybe even sometime this year the mamba truck esc will come out, but that is a longshot...


----------

